# Did you enroll your puppy in an obedience class?



## cockapup (Jul 10, 2012)

Did you enroll your puppy in an obedience class and at what age?
Do you recommend it or are cockapoos easy enough to train using books/internet? I am reading dog training books but not sure if this is enough.

Do you think it affects how your cockapoo turned out?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if you don't want to go for the training you should at least go for the socialization. both dog and people. and i would say as early as possible. group classes expose your pup to dogs of all shapes and sizes and teaches them how to react round other dogs, even badly behaved dogs in a class are useful as a distraction for other dogs as they learn to ignore and focus on you. 

so i would say go for it, as soon as you can


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing.... and I am definitely going to book into a training class, what age would you recommend? I havent got my pup yet but want to try and book something.
x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

most classes will take puppies after their second injection about 12-14 weeks depending on the class, i got to take Echo and Delta to class (but not train with them) at 8 weeks old because i already had Gypsy and Inca at the class so the puppy just came too. even just getting to go to sit a watch with your puppy till its old enough exposes it to all the noises and smells so its not a daunting. but every class is different. 

its also fun to go and see another pup doing exactly what your wee one does, makes it fell a bit more normal actually seeing that is is just a puppy behavior.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes I took Polly to classes as soon as she had had her injections. It was good, but sadly after Christmas there haven't been any classes for her. But I think going to classes is good socialisation as well as giving you the basics in training. Took hubbie as well in case it might train him, but doesn't seem to have worked! lol


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I would look for training classes, especially if you're a new dog owner or haven't trained a dog in years. I think its only fair on the dog for them to know what is expected of them and a well behaved dog is a happy dog. 

Look for reward type training and not one that advocates punishment, its surprising that they still exist, but we have heard stories on here on puppies arriving at training and the trainer turns the pup over and pins them down until they are crying. The trainer is pleased with themselves saying there, now they know who is boss ! 

I went for clicker training method, which is very easy to use. I haven't 'clicked' Millie for about a year and last week in Agility she was having trouble grasping what was expected of her. I asked the trainer if I could try clicking when she got the task right, which she thought was worth a try but didn't think it would work. Well within one click she got it, it was that instant


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine both went to puppy play school which was for socialisation, then obedience classes. Dexter even went on to the intermediate class, I didn't need to take Bonnie as she has always copied what he does!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

We thought about this a lot when we got Scarlett. There were a couple of classes that were full, one never contacted me back, one was ridiculously expensive, and then I got laid off from my job. Needless to say, we didn't get Scarlett into a puppy class. We work with her a fair bit at home, and she is bright and has picked up most things easily. We have also made sure that she has been out to many different places in order to get her socialized - as soon as we brought her home we started this. She has been out on walks, to local trails, my moms daycare, families homes, dog parks, etc. So she has been around people of all ages, and lots of animals from a young age. I think that she has grown up well. We have had a couple of little things pop up, but I think you will run into that whether you go to an obedience class or not.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am going to have a look at what we have near us.... although I didn't do this with my other dog I feel it might be worth a try this time round... thanks for this thread


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes yes yes.. Definitely worth it!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I wouldn't worry if it is really hard for you to get to one, as long as they get socialised with other dogs, but if you can I would definitely recommend going, a good trainer will be training you to train your dog, sometimes you could be making tiny mistakes without realising it that can make a big difference to how your dog responds, and it is good socialisation for the owners as well of course.


----------



## jannie (Aug 6, 2012)

i spoke to a trainer today that i have told is really good , she charges £25 for an i hr one to one and wants me to take pup with in a week of having him , she told me not to worry about the second injection once she is satisfied that i will do as instructed lol that's going to be fun i will do anything if asked but hackles go up if told but i will behave important for pup:whatever: then when i progress there will be 5 of us in the classes to a cost of £5 each


----------

